# Drivers for HP Pavilion 7955



## roster19 (Aug 22, 2005)

My HP Pavilion 7955 broke down today. I unfortunately do not have the Recovery Disk, so I tried doing a fresh install with my copy of XP Pro. The system is now very buggy because there have been zero drivers installed, and I have been unable to find much of anything on google.

Any help would be thankful,
thx.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have a look *HERE*


----------

